# Any home brewers around here?



## Tom Griffin (Dec 16, 2011)

CAUTION: Do not operate heavy machinery while reading this post. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



​I've been brewing my own for the last 7 or 8 years and just bottled a batch of Porter for the cold winter months. I used home grown hops and although I normally culture my own yeast, I got lazy this time and used store bought. My favorite recipes include an Irish Ale (7%ABV), a killer IPA and an Imperial Stout (next on the list). So far I've stuck to using extracts but am gearing up for all grain as soon as I can build the necessary equipment.

Any other home brewers around here?

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 16, 2011)

Just got interested in it.  Saw a Mr beer kit to start out and may order it as a Christmas present to me.  It will get here late, but since we celebrate life in our house everyday it won't really matter when it gets here.  It's kind of like Christmas the whole year, the wife and I treat each other with love and respect every day.  Will let ya know what I decide and how it works out.
Bob


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 16, 2011)

anther moonshiner, pass the bottle please:biggrin: if you can read this its not strong enough yet:biggrin:


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 16, 2011)

irishwoodsman said:


> anther moonshiner, pass the bottle please:biggrin: if you can read this its not strong enough yet:biggrin:



Here ya go a doppel Bock with an alcohol content of around 8.5 to 9 %.  Guaranteed to make you forget a bad day in short order.  Best at cool room temp in a tall Weiss glass that has been chilled before filling.


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 16, 2011)

bottoms up mate:biggrin:


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 16, 2011)

I got spoiled while I was in Germany.  The beer over there is so different than the commercial swill folks drink in the states.  Had to give up some of it though, I was getting fat as a butter ball turkey and the Army did not appreciate that.
Bob


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 16, 2011)

i always like the bitter light that england has it kinda goes down like a milk shake you take your pale up get it filled walk back home and sit a spell:biggrin:


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 16, 2011)

i was in hidleburgh for about 4 yrs:biggrin:


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 16, 2011)

yep thats it lol:biggrin: germany


----------



## Tom Griffin (Dec 16, 2011)

Rbeckett said:


> I got spoiled while I was in Germany.  The beer over there is so different than the commercial swill folks drink in the states.  Had to give up some of it though, I was getting fat as a butter ball turkey and the Army did not appreciate that.
> Bob



Hey Bob,

That's why I started brewing myself. Commercial beer can't compare to what you can brew at home. It's good over in Germany as well cuz they've been making it for like a thousand years, but I think I would tire of the style after a while. It would be fun to find out though. 

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm seriously considering the Mr Beer kit, but with all of the other issues I am contending with I might not be able to swing it.  Kidney failure dictates a very low liquid intake so I would have to be extremely carefull if I am able to do it at all.  May not be worth the effort since I wont be able to just pop a couple and enjoy.   It would boil down to calculating my intake and that takes the spontanaity out of it as well as a certain amount of enjoyment.  I'll just have to see.
Bob


----------



## nolo (Dec 23, 2011)

I started extract brewing in 89.  Had a little hiatus when the kids were born but I'm doing all grain now.  If you need and help/advice, just ask


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 23, 2011)

TLGriff and Nolo,

You guys have convinced me.  I ordered a MR Beer premium kit capable of 2 1/2 gallon batches with 2 refills and bottles yesterday.  I think the seller realized his error because he relisted the item after I bought from 39.00 to 59.00 in one day.  I gues I did end up getting a great deal afterall.  If this turns into an epic fail I only loose a little pocket money and learn a lesson.  If it works out OK then more the better.  Either way I'll let you guys know in about a month give or take shipping time.  

Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, 

I read a bunch of revues on the Mr Beer system and they either love it or hate it doesn't seem to be much of an in-between on this one.  Look around carefully and there are good deals available.  The Mr beer site shows the MSRP of each kit variation and then you can shop with that knowledge.  I recomend the kits that include the bottles since getting good clean reusable bottles may be a sanitation/capping (good seal) issue.  Also look out for expired kits especially on Ebay, the liquid in the cans becomes darker and the yeast may not be as active, otherwise come on get in the pool with us so we can all compare notes.  I know I am looking forward to the kit arriving from California some time later next week, and if you and the OP get involved we can start a home brew forum site to go with H_M....

Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed,

Oh yeah the selection of refill kits is amazing just from Mr Beer.  Then if you look at the other refill kits for the 5 and 6.5 brewers it is almost endless.  I was thinking of getting a 5 gallon kit and doing it in a 2.5 gallon fermentor.  It would be the same as adding extra fermentables and sugars to boost the alcohol volume.  So I have already read too much and am already starting to tinker with recipes and stuff.  I'm one of those who just cannot leave well enough alone.  The seller I got my kit from added 20.00 to the price but it is still the 70 dollar kit so I came out like a bandit till he realized what he had done.  I think Mr Beer is even having a sale and Amazon is shipping free on 25.00+ orders.  Let us know what you decide and how it works out.

Bob


----------



## chief (Dec 24, 2011)

I find making my own beer takes up to much of my drinking time, so I just buy it all ready made LOL


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 24, 2011)

I was gonna say something about your door ornament, but I was too busy drooling over your shop and watch dog.  That is a good lookin dog from what I could see in the shop pics.  The wifer and I save big dogs from the pound so they don't get euthanzied.  At one time we were up to 6 head of dog and not the first one was less than a hundred pounds.  When we went to bed at night our King and Queen pushed together weighed just short of a half ton.  All of them had their particular spot and had to get in the bed in the right order or a fight was coming.  We blew kisses or flicked em like a booger to say goodnight.   We are down to two old mutts now.   One is a dobermut and the other is a golden retriever, both of em are at least 12 years old now.  The golden is getting arthritis so she will probably be the next to go.  The dobermutt just keeps on tickin.  She nurse maids me if I sleep too long or take too long of a nap.  To watch her do it you woould think she had been trained.  She stays in arms length at al ltimes and gets between me and whoever comes to visit and lays beside the wheel chair or couch wherever I am.  She's a pretty good old dog to be a pound mutt that almost didn't make it through house breaking.  Have a great christmas and a super good New Year.
Your freind and brother in arms.

Bob


----------



## jgedde (Dec 24, 2011)

TLGriff said:


> CAUTION: Do not operate heavy machinery while reading this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


''

I am!  I've been home brewing for about 15 years.  All that time, I've been trying to successfully brew a Thomas Hardy Ale clone with no luck.  Either it has no body, stops fermenting, or is way too hoppy...

John


----------



## Tom Griffin (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, it's great to see such enthusiasm for homebrewing! But before spending any of your hard earned cash on anything brewing related, I would suggest picking up two books; "How to Brew" by the John Palmer and "The Complete Joy of Homebrewing" by Charlie Papazian. Both are written for the novice home brewer and do a great job of explaining the basics of brewing at home on a minimum budget. They are also chocked full of proven recipes for great beers. The nice thing about home brewing is that it requires little in the form of specialized equipment. Good beer can be produced with little more than a couple five gallon plastic buckets, one of those enameled canning pots and a few other common kitchen items or things commonly found in the local hardware store.

Tom


----------



## Tom Griffin (Dec 25, 2011)

jgedde said:


> ''
> 
> I am!  I've been home brewing for about 15 years.  All that time, I've been trying to successfully brew a Thomas Hardy Ale clone with no luck.  Either it has no body, stops fermenting, or is way too hoppy...
> 
> John



John,

I assume you've chosen a yeast than can survive in a high alcohol environment. Whitelabs and Wyeast both make high gravity yeasts.

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 27, 2011)

Got an email from a site called Woot.  They have a dfaily sale and the Mr beer premium kit is 19.99 plus 5.00 freight.  I will try and copy the link here: 
http://www.woot.com/sale/mr-beer-pr...e-beer-kit&utm_source=Amazon&utm_medium=email

Kinda prophetic that they have it on sale and we have been talking about it the last few days.  If your interested it is a way to save about 30.00 bucks, or spend some extra on some refill kits from the start.  Good luck!
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 28, 2011)

I.m about to bust.  What is taking UPS so darn long.  You would think Portland Or is across the country from Florida or something.  Sheesh.  I tracked the package today and it was still enroute to Jacksonville Fl so it should arrive there tommorrow and deliver Friday with any luck.  I am planning a boil on Monday and a yeast pitch in the afternoon.  Then I will be Mr Impatient for at least 2 weeks before I do the condition in the bottle for at least 2 preferably 4 weeks.  Don't know how I'm gonna make it.  I guess I could start another batch while the first is aging in the bottle and have a batch ready about every two weeks that way.  Unfortunately that sounds good, but even Mr Beer refills are not cheap.  May just buy the ingredients seperate and go that way.  I'm seeing a 6.5 gallon primary in the immediate future at this rate..  Ok Ok, Im hooked so kill me now.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 29, 2011)

C'mon Ed,
 I need somebody as new as me doing this too.  I know I can't keep up with those guys with all the experience.  I have been a reading and thread following fool the last few days so I am fully prepared when everything arrives.  I tried to find a local store that was listed as a dealer, but alas they have gone away due to the big box stores and nobody supporting the local hardware stores.   It would have been nice to go and pick out a different mix and talk to someone who may have used that before or at least knows if they sell a lot or a little of it.  I checked UPS tracking and it arrived in Jacksonville at 12:30 so it will be out for delivery tommorrow no problem.  It will make the trip from Jax to Gainesville this evening and be loaded onto a delivery truck tonight.   I can hardly wait, it will be like christmas morning when it arrives.  Unfortunately I will have to wait till Monday to do any brewing.  Dialysis is Saturday and Momma time is Sunday.  SWMBO is not accustomed to being ignored on her only day we can spend together.  We don't really do Christmas and Holidays, we treat each other with love and respect all year long and when we decide we want something we just get it.  Makes holidays easy at my house.  So jump on in and don't leave me out here all by myself.

Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 29, 2011)

Man that is too cool.  They have everything and then some.  Look around for a 5 gallon starter kit. They are about the same price as Mr beer, but shipping would have killed me.  Your selection will be 100% better than Mr beer too.  Or you can use the calculator and design your own and it will tell you if it will work and what the alc content and taste will be.  I looked at the calculator a bit and since it is free I tinkered for a bit to see how it worked.  Darn, I live out here in the boonies where we have to pump poop and sunshine most of the time, so I have to go to a nearby bigger town for any kind of shopping and even that is somewhat limited.  Have fun in Midwest, I can see your trunk now...
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 29, 2011)

Ed. 
Yeah your up there where the white stuff piles up for long periods of time and it doesnt get warm for too long.  I have been in Fla so long I couldn't survive in the cold up there.  When I ran a tractor trailer I suffered in the winter when I went to the north west.  But it will be good temps to lager a batch of home brew too.
 Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 31, 2011)

Wooooo Hooooooo!!!!  Package arrived at 4:30 Friday afternoon.  Put it in the shop till Monday and I can play.  I was really hoping it would arrive as scheduled so I could set it up on Monday while Momma is at work. She hates a mess in the kitchen and worries when I cook because she is afraid I will get burned or set the house on fire.   So I just do stuff like that when she is out so I don't have a helper and she doesn't worry.  It is better to beg for forgiveness than ask permission..... I Know.
Bob

P.S.  Well I have been delayed in the first batch.  I have to design and build some way to keep the temp a little better controlled.  Seems the best temp is around 65 and it is currently too cold in Fla to allow ambient heating and cooling.  During my research and study of the temps involved it mentions several ways to do this such as repurposing a small dorm refrig with an external temp/power control and a Blue board box with ice or warm water with a small computer fan to circulate the air.  So I am learning about how to effectively control the temp before I start out on the first attempt.  Any long term home brewers got a simple solution?  I'm kind of leaning toward a cooler with an aquarium heater and water bath in the interim, but really would like a long term accurate solution to this issue since the summer will be here with high temps and high humidity soon enough.  Thanks in advance.

Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, I finally got the temp controler from mainland china.  It is a dual temp microcomputer PID with a thermocouple sensor and a heat and cool relay.  The temp resolution is .6 degrees Centagrade so I should be able to maintain optimum temp in my small dorm sized refrigerator.  I knew when I bought that little fridge it would be good for something one day.  I used to keep it at work full of gatoraide and snack food for those work through lunch days we all have.  So I am in search of a suitable project box and will assemble the controller in a day or two and get the first batch started soon enough.  If any one needs the info on the controller LMK and I will link you to the info.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 20, 2012)

It's a done deal, got everything together and installed and boiled the first batch today.  Was much easier than I had anticipated, but I had read and reread the instructions several times as well as read the PDF online by a world renowned home brewer.  No surprises or issue arose during the boil or chilling and was very easy to manage the pots and pans as well as the rest of the equipment.  i would give it a 5 out of 5 rating so far.  As long as the final product isnt slightly reminiscent of moose urine the it will be 5 for 5 all the way.. I allowed additional time for the sanitizer to fully sanitize the inside of the fermentor and all of the tools I used to boil the batch.  Set up was easy, boil 4 cups of water, add booster and stir like crazy till disolved without scorching.  Turn off heat and add prewarmed liquid malt extract and stir thouroughly till completely mixed (your arm will get tired).  While you were sanitizing you should have poured your yeasties into a cup of warm water and a bit of sugar to get them awakened and hungry.  Pour them in, stir vigoursly add cap and place in temp controlled area for 2 to 3 weeks (the longer the better, one week isnt enough).  In two to three weeks I will bottle it to one liter bottles and allow them to condition in the bottles for a good bit longer before I refridgerate and drink.  All in all a thumbs up day enjoying some simple pleasures and exploring a new hobby.  Hope this help anyone on the fence to decide to give it a try.  I already bought the upgrade fermentor so I can do 5 gallon batches next.  It's a blast so far.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 3, 2012)

Ed and Tom,
Looked at the fermentor today and it is still bubbling a bit so I am going to leave it on the yeast cake for another week and see if that wont mellow it a bit.  The rest of the plan is unchanged on bottling and conditioning.  Sure wish you guys would come on and jump in so I am not going this alone.  So far it has been a good aside and pretty relaxing.  It is like crack though, once you get a taste you want more and more.  C'mon guys, jump in and help me out here.
Bob


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 3, 2012)

The primary fermentation should be pretty much done after the first week. I normally leave mine alone for two weeks total. When it's bottled, it'll take another week to fully carbonate and at least a week more to condition, more for heavier beers. It's hard to wait that long though, I usually sample it after a week just to be sure. ) 

I have a batch of Porter that took a full two months to stabilize and have had stouts that continued to improve after more than a year. There is one last bottle in the fridge from a batch I made six years ago waiting for just the right occasion.

Tom


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 3, 2012)

I got a Mr Beer Premium kit for my birthday. Last weekend I got it out and made up the first batch. Now fermenting in the back closet.


Did not know I should soak and wake up the yeast. I'll see how it goes.

Rex


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 3, 2012)

Rex,
It is not an absolute requirement to soak the yeast.  Mr Beer directions say to pitch the yeast directly on top and stir after 5 minutes.  So your'e good either way.  Mine is still bubbling a bit so I will give it another week.  I was going to bottle today but Mr Beer is known for rushing the results and creating bottle bombs and gushers.  If you let it all ferment out then add the priming sugar and bottle it will carbonate nicely and make a better overall end result.  I have been studying about all things beer over on Home Brew Talk forum.  Plethora of knowledge for free (best kind) and a book by Jim Palmer that goes into great detail on the best practices and procedures.  I am looking at going to all grain in the future when I accumulate the rest  of the stuff to do it.  Have fun with the Mr Beer and let us know how the batch turns out.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 6, 2012)

Tom, Rex and Ed,
It's in the bottles!!!!!!  I deviated from the directions again by mixing my priming sugar with a cup of warm water and stirred it in the fermentor.  This will even out the prime to all bottles and reduce the risk of gushers or bottle bombs.  Tasted the brew and it tastes just like flat beer.  Just like it is supposed to.  I think the extra week and a half did it a world of good.  When I brought the fermentor in the beer was not cloudy and there didnt appear to be anything floating in it so I continued with the bottling instructions with the exception of the deviation I mentioned above.  I'm going to let it sit for about an hour to settle from adding the priming sugar and go from there.  In a couple of weeks I will test drive one and see how it is doing.  More info then!
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 24, 2012)

Quick update.  Beers been in the bottles 2 weeks and they are progressing nicely.  The bottles are firm but not over taught so I am guessing they wont be over carbed.  I plan to move them into a fridge in another week and cold crash/store them till I get around to drinking them or giving them away to freinds and associates.  Thats one of the main reasons I started the Home Brew hobby was to share it with freinds.  Tom, did you get a batch going yet?  I have been working on the All Grain jump by getting a 6.5 fermenting pail, a stainless immersion chiller and a corona grain mill.  I also found a great deal on star san and No rinse set up as a kit for doing 5 gallon batches of sanitizer and a spray bottle of No rinse.  Pretty cheap so far and having a ton o fun.  Next item is a 10 gallon rubbermaid water keg style cooler to convert to a mash tun.  Bought the burner and 7.5 gallon pot a week or so ago.  I never realized how expensive stainless cook ware has become.  A 10 gallon stainless pot is right around a hundred bucks....Ouch.  So I will just be happy with my aluminum till I hit the lottery.  LMK how you guys are doing on your batches.
Crippled and crazy azzed  Bob


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 24, 2012)

Bob,

Thinking of going all grain already? You are seriously hooked. 

No, I haven't done another batch, still nursing the last one. I generally do one five gallon batch a month and that keeps me from having to buy the expensive, rot gut store bought stuff. It's hard to drink a beer anymore that doesn't have live yeast in it.

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 24, 2012)

TLGriff said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thinking of going all grain already? You are seriously hooked.
> 
> Tom



Yup I am hooked.  I am an empirical scientist kind of guy and have read too much info on the subject already.   I am one of those who tend to go all in when their interst gets picqued.  As soon as the Mr Beer worked and I had read a few threads over on Home Brew Talk I decided that if I was going to do this I needed to go to all grain so I could control as many aspects of the brew as possible.  So while batch one has been ageing I have been accumulating equipment when I could find it cheap or on sale.  The turkey fryer was a big score and the stainless immersion chiller got me to needing to build a mash tun asap.  New rubbermaid Igloo style round water coolers are kind of high right now, but since I am in no hurry I will wait around and see if I can get one off of ebay or amazon for cheaper.   Found a grain grinder for 29 bucks and several folks on the forum have had excellent results with so that too is done and waiting for the tun to get fabbed.  Since I a a welder and have all my own equipment still I will fab up a brew sculpture out of metal I have around or buy some of what I need.  That way I can save that 8 to 18 hundred bucks too.  Hope you catch up soon, but if you have been sick you still have some of the last batch waiting around too.  Have a great day!!
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 29, 2012)

Tom,
Quick update the Corona Mill will be delivered today.  I am going to mount it in a Homer Bucket from the depot and use a 5 gallon water bottle as a feed hopper.  Should be able to mill a 10-15 pound grain bill pretty quick.  the rest of the stuff is waiting for me to put it to use.  I dont have unlimited time now since I picked up a side job with my torchmate machine.  Might work out to be good for my wallet and buying equipment.  Have you started another batch yet?  I know you were sick for a while, but you should have recovered by now hopefully.  Have a good day!!
Bob


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 29, 2012)

Bob,

Be careful when you crush your grain to not get it too fine. It should be crushed just enough to expose the inside of the berry, kind of like cracked corn. If you get it too fine it will put too much sediment into the beer and give it off flavors as well. I use a mill similar to the Corona that I've motorized. We use it to make whole grain wheat flour as well for baking. 

I also made a mill just for cracking grain with two counter rotating knurled cylinders. I still need to figure out some sort of mount for it before I can try it out. it's made to be powered with a cordless drill. If it performs as expected, I'll make the design available on the site as a project.

I'll be making another batch of Porter this weekend. I need to use up some of the hops from last years crop.

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 4, 2012)

Tom, do you have the brewing software?  I have been looking for it to input my recipe so I can predict the outcome but no luck so far.  The mill arrived and I have looked at the plates and probably need to space them a tad further to avoid too much flour.  I plant to do a homer bucket enclosure to keep the grain contained.  Probably motorize it later too.  Thanks.
Bob


----------



## Tom Griffin (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Bob,

I use the online calculator *Beer Recipator* for designing my own concoctions. It's easy to use, fairly predictable and allows me to print out a copy or save the electronic file for future reference.

Aren't the plates in your mill adjustable? Mine has a thumb nut that I can adjust from a fine flour to a coarse crack.

Tom


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes the plates are adjustable but mine seem very close and prone to tearing the grain and making too much flour.  There is a thread over on HBT that shows how to tweak the mill so it performs much better.  Looks like the are putting a flat washer between the bracket and body to allow a bit more outward adjustment.  Otherwise the main shaft hits the bottom of the bore too soon and makes the result a little too well ground.  If you have a bit of time go to Home Brew Talk and look at the Ugly junk corona mill thread.  Its very long but has a ton of info on making the mill work perfectly for minimal or no money.  All that will cost anything will be the 2 home depot 5 gallon buckets and lids.  The rest is common stuff around most houses.  Take a look at HBT, I have been reading and learning a lot of good stuff over there.  I'm still experimenting but I always do that so it's not a big deal when I have a setback.  Einstein tried a bunch of times to get his theory of relativity to work so a little experimenting on home brew should be pretty easy and not cause gravity to stop working or burn the atmosphere up from fusion.  Did you get your brew in the fermentor yet?  I have been a little under the weather the last few days so I haven't been tinkering as much as usual.  Hate it when the dialysis clinic gets me too dry and out of whack.  Takes days to get over it and back to normal again.  Hope you are having a great weekend going into Monday.  Weekends are what make the world go around before I got sick, now they are just another day. But I will take all that God will give me, so I aint complainin a bit.  
Bob


----------

